# German Shepherd Skin Infection



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

My german shepherd female has a skin infection some vets have suggested pyodean to rub it over the infections and Antibiotics to be fed to her 625mg twice a day. 
But its no good the infections are still there and apparent and her feet are swelled really bad they have started bleeding too, its like they have exploded .

Could anyone tell me a good vet that can help me if i send them pictures of my dog? 

Im really worried please help


----------



## lexijademommi (Jan 6, 2008)

is it a skin infection or extreme skin allergies?


----------



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

i really dont know much about infections and allergies its the first time any of my dog has gotten this i think i shud try posting pictures here ill try now


----------



## lexijademommi (Jan 6, 2008)

i don't know anything about skin infections, but extreme skin allergies i can help with if you want i will give you my email


----------



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

the first is a closeup of the lips 
the second is the foot from beneath


----------



## lexijademommi (Jan 6, 2008)

it'll be a few hours till my mom is home i want to ask if she thinks that looks like our dogs problems or not, before i offer my advice i hope that is fine.


----------



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

Any help would be appreciated 

Im just soo worried even more now after the vet's perscription hasnt worked

thank you soo much lexijademommi


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Do your dog and yourself a favor and make an appointment with a veterinary dermatologist in your area as soon as possible. They can tell you with some degree of certainty what exactly is going on with your dog. GSDs are prone to these issues. 

I have been dealing with these skin infections for 7 and 1/2 years with my GSD Chazz. I spent thousands of dollars going to my regular vet with no improvement. It wasn't until he saw the dermatologist that we got an accurate diagnosis and treatment. Only then his condition improved. He had the bleeding feet as well. It can skin infections caused by allergies.

Don't mess around with home remedies. The dermatologist may be slightly expensive but in the long run you'll spend less making one trip to the dermatologist than many trips to the regular vet.

Please, you need to find a qualified Veterinary Dermatologist in your area.


----------



## lexijademommi (Jan 6, 2008)

that is great advice with the dermaltologist, that is something for us to do too, but my advice won't be home remedies but they will make the dog more comfortable, and ease it some.


----------



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Do your dog and yourself a favor and make an appointment with a veterinary dermatologist in your area as soon as possible. They can tell you with some degree of certainty what exactly is going on with your dog. GSDs are prone to these issues.
> 
> I have been dealing with these skin infections for 7 and 1/2 years with my GSD Chazz. I spent thousands of dollars going to my regular vet with no improvement. It wasn't until he saw the dermatologist that we got an accurate diagnosis and treatment. Only then his condition improved. He had the bleeding feet as well. It can skin infections caused by allergies.
> 
> ...



Thats the thing there are no veternary dermatologists, there are hardly any good vets here, the best which arent even soo good are 4 hours away from where i live

Could you tell me what your dermatologist suggested? i could consult that with my vet aswell


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

How long has your dog been on the antibiotics? It may take as long as 30 days to see any kind of improvement if she's that bad. 

BTW, is this the pregnant female GSD from your other post?

I can only tell you that you need to find a vet with more experience in skin conditions! 

The vet did biopsies and skin scrapings and several other tests along with bloodwork. Mega doses of antiobiotics along with special shampoo to bathe with every 2 days and a good quality hypoallergenic food.

If you don't get help for her she will suffer needlessly. Her feet will get so bad she can't walk. AND, if this is the pregnant female you posted about, and her feet are bleeding, don't make it worse by taking her for walks. Her feet causing her pain, don't add to it!

I cannot stress to you the importance of getting your dog to a good vet.


----------



## yasser (Oct 2, 2007)

30 days on antibiotics wow 

im gonna stop the walks right away yes she's the preganent one


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know what you're feeding your dog but one thing you can do right away is get her on a hypoallergenic food if she's not already.

A fish based limited ingredient food would be a good choice.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

I think your concern is valid, I also think you are at great risk of losing your dog.

You desperately need to find a veterinary dermatologist somewhere, this is the only option you have to get this under control aside from switching to a hypo allergic food, which at this stage of the game may not be enough.

You might try calling the Pennsylvania Veterinary School. They have nationwide people that they refer to. You might also try a German Shepard rescue league in your area, you can Google it. Tell them your problem and ask for a vet referral.

Anela


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Anela said:


> You desperately need to find a veterinary dermatologist somewhere, this is the only option you have to get this under control aside from switching to a hypo allergic food, which at this stage of the game may not be enough.


Switching to a hypoallergenic food by itself _is not _enough. I suggested it as it may offer some relief if this is a food allergy problem, but it will by no means clear up this infection. 

Again, it is imperative you get this girl to a dermatologist quickly! It left untreated her skin could deteriorate to the point of needing skin grafts to repair the damage!


----------

